# pc20-39+ variable tuning



## bbtnt (Aug 12, 2006)

I have recently moved the pc20-39+ to a small (11'x12') dedicated room. I have the sub located in the front right corner. I currently have the sub tuned to 12Hz due to the room being so small, which gives me extra extension over less output which does not seem to be needed in this room. I was wondering if anyone else has played around with the variable tuning. If so, do you get any benefits in sound such as a more musical sub (almost sealed) or does it just give you the extra extension?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

bbtnt said:


> I have recently moved the pc20-39+ to a small (11'x12') dedicated room. I have the sub located in the front right corner. I currently have the sub tuned to 12Hz due to the room being so small, which gives me extra extension over less output which does not seem to be needed in this room. I was wondering if anyone else has played around with the variable tuning. If so, do you get any benefits in sound such as a more musical sub (almost sealed) or does it just give you the extra extension?


I've been playing around with the modeling and the lower tuned sub diminishes output in the lower range. It's all about what program material you have and room characteristics. For HT you probably want the lower tune so you don't miss any content as long as it fulfills your desired output level. For music you might want to go with the higher tune to take advantage of the greater output. Maybe not as you may find resonances in your room. Hope that helps. And as many have stated on the forum, location is very important, even slight changes affect the sound. Good luck!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

In such a tiny room, you will start experiencing room gain at ~40 Hz. Try sealing all three ports and setting the tune switch to 12 Hz. It will probably give you the flattest in-room FR.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Yes I love the tuning feature of the PC+. That alone makes the price worth it. When I got mine, I found that there was a pretty heavy spike at around 20Hz. Well, by knocking in a port plug and dropping the tune to 16Hz, that smoothed it out nicely and it is effectively flat to 13Hz in room.


----------



## bbtnt (Aug 12, 2006)

ironglen, thanks for the reply. I did play around with the tuning in the much larger open room it was in. I preferred the 20Hz since it gave me the higher output.


----------



## bbtnt (Aug 12, 2006)

Ed, I was not aware that I could make the 20-39+ sealed with the 12Hz tune. That sounds like a great idea. What material should I use in the third port, a cloth towel, ...? Also, I am on the list for the as-eq1. I am not sure that I need it, but I think it will probably help.


----------



## bbtnt (Aug 12, 2006)

I have sealed the 20-39+ with a towel, in addition to the foam port blockers that came with the sub. When the AS-EQ1 arrives should I leave the sub sealed or would it be better to open some or all ports? Or is this just a try and see what I like experiment with the different settings and the AS-EQ1?


----------

